# Removing door panels



## BLACKatlas (Mar 13, 2018)

Removing the door panels in these cars is actually quite easy. All you have to do is remove a black cap under the arm rest and remove the torx 30 screw. Then you turn the screw all the way at the bottom of the door panel until it the metal part behind it is pointing vertical. All you have to do now is start pulling from the bottom. I recommend you use a tool for the first clip, then once you can stick you fingers/hand under the door panel just pull the bottom half loose from the door. The top part is hooked onto the door. I will post a picture so you can get the idea.


*T30 bit that goes under the handle of the door panel.*
Untitled by Isaac Rodriguez, on Flickr



*Door panel hook*
Untitled by Isaac Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep, pretty much like any modern VW. Just make sure you insert those clips correctly and they are uncompressed.


----------

